# Graduates



## JR87 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi there,

Before I'm lambasted, I've looked through the sticky messages and I still have questions.

Allow me to explain my situation a little further:

I'm a recent graduate from the UK after a 3 year University degree in an area studies course which basically amounted to Politics, Law (EU Law), History and a little bit of Business. I was born and raised for a while in Italy, so I understand and speak Italian to a good level, as well as an intermediate level of Spanish. I'm soon to be enrolling on a TEFL (Teaching English as a Foreign Language) course, as I find it to be something practical to use when/if all else fails. 

I realise that the description is relatively vague, but I'd be extremely grateful if somebody could give me guidance on how far I can get with this, or furthermore, my chances of obtaining any of the numerous visas. 

My girlfriend is a US citizen living in New Jersey (although the marriage/engagement route is out of the question), and I find the opportunities in the UK almost as rare as they seem to be in the US, but I'm willing to persevere in order to have the chance to live/work/perhaps even study further in the US.

Any advice and further help would be gratefully received!

James

P.S. Ignore the "expat in the USA" tag - I was made to do it when I signed up!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

JR87 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Before I'm lambasted, I've looked through the sticky messages and I still have questions.
> 
> ...



You are unlikely to find anything through your current academic skills. Current chance in the employment-based arena: zero.

You mention a gf which gives you a good chance, then cut it off. Current chance in the family-based arena: zero.

You don't mention whether you're filthy rich or not. Money can buy you in.

The only interesting thing I can find in your post is that you were born in Italy. Enter the diversity visa this fall. Chance of winning the best visa money can't buy is around 1 in 50.


----------



## JR87 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. As for the financial situation, how much are we talking? The family isn't exactly struggling for money, but with a student debt higher than the Empire State building, I doubt that it's a feasible option! 

I'll take the advice and keep working on it. Thank you again!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

JR87 said:


> Thanks for the reply. As for the financial situation, how much are we talking? The family isn't exactly struggling for money, but with a student debt higher than the Empire State building, I doubt that it's a feasible option!
> 
> I'll take the advice and keep working on it. Thank you again!


Well, if you wanted to do a master's degree here, for example, I'd budget $150k+. That'll allow you to stay for the time of your degree -- and then give you one year's work to look for a sponsor. But with your subjects, that's going to be an uphill struggle.

At the other end, $500k will buy you a green card.

And there are other options between these extremes. But if you don't have the dosh, it's moot.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JR87 said:


> Thanks for the reply. As for the financial situation, how much are we talking? The family isn't exactly struggling for money, but with a student debt higher than the Empire State building, I doubt that it's a feasible option!
> 
> I'll take the advice and keep working on it. Thank you again!


Google is your friend. Consider the fact that you will have to pay out-of-state tuition. Scenario - you graduate, hang around one more year based on your degree and then? I do not want to hurt your feelings but you have basically wasted three years of your life for a fairly breadless degree. Where do you 
plan to be professionally in five and ten years?

National Universities Rankings - Best College - Education - US News
Post if you get stuck.


----------



## JR87 (Aug 22, 2010)

There's no need to apologise. If I'm honest, since the last year of my course I've come to realise how relatively insignificant not only my degree is, but the majority of higher education courses (with the exception of core subjects). 

I see the ability to speak two languages as something useful, and have done off-the-cuff translation work for a few people. The law aspect of my degree would be useful in many public sector jobs here in the UK as well. I've also got to good fortune of receiving unearned income per month as an acting landlord of a family property, which helps my financial self-sufficiency somewhat.

The topic of this thread was simply an attempt to garner more information to build on the vague stuff that I already had in my head. Especially considering that I'm in a serious relationship with somebody in the US who had been studying in the UK previously. I'm sure you understand, yet I appreciate that US border control doesn't deal in sentimentality. 

Once again, I appreciate your help and your honesty. Thanks.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

JR87 said:


> There's no need to apologise. If I'm honest, since the last year of my course I've come to realise how relatively insignificant not only my degree is, but the majority of higher education courses (with the exception of core subjects).
> 
> I see the ability to speak two languages as something useful, and have done off-the-cuff translation work for a few people. The law aspect of my degree would be useful in many public sector jobs here in the UK as well.
> 
> ...


Bilingual in the US means that you speak English and Spanish, and nothing else! It'll probably get you an extra buck an hour if you work in a call center at 10 bucks/hour. However, you wont be able to secure suitable immigration status through such a job.....but I give you the info if, for example, you were to marry your gf and come here through that.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

The degree is not worthless. At least you have one and often that opens doors (e.g. in terms of immigration applications). Students who do a vague degree often don't know what they want to do in life - but they know they need something to get into grad school whenever they finally do decide what they want to do. So you might want to consider a higher level degree - possibly in the US if you can swing it.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MarylandNed said:


> The degree is not worthless. At least you have one and often that opens doors (e.g. in terms of immigration applications). Students who do a vague degree often don't know what they want to do in life - but they know they need something to get into grad school whenever they finally do decide what they want to do. So you might want to consider a higher level degree - possibly in the US if you can swing it.


I did not say worthless but breadless. He has the diploma for USCIS but it will not bring an employment based visa.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JR87 said:


> There's no need to apologise. If I'm honest, since the last year of my course I've come to realise how relatively insignificant not only my degree is, but the majority of higher education courses (with the exception of core subjects). .


Once you are emperor you will be able to do something about this situation:>)



JR87 said:


> I see the ability to speak two languages as something useful, and have done off-the-cuff translation work for a few people. The law aspect of my degree would be useful in many public sector jobs here in the UK as well. I've also got to good fortune of receiving unearned income per month as an acting landlord of a family property, which helps my financial self-sufficiency somewhat..


Unless you have it on paper and that being US paper you cannot translate anything official nor will you find an employer. 
US/UK law is based on similar principles but unless you can show me a Bar exam it is a fringe benefit for an employer.
Be grateful for your family.



JR87 said:


> The topic of this thread was simply an attempt to garner more information to build on the vague stuff that I already had in my head. Especially considering that I'm in a serious relationship with somebody in the US who had been studying in the UK previously. I'm sure you understand, yet I appreciate that US border control doesn't deal in sentimentality. .


Your options are fairly limited - bite the bullet and get married, study, look for an internship, hang out a couple of months and check things out.
You will hopefully not deal with border patrol just with USCIS. The more paper pushing side of the equation.



JR87 said:


> Once again, I appreciate your help and your honesty. Thanks.


The rules are fairly simple. Figure them out and work with them. Rosy spectacles will do no good.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If I was in your shoes, especially with your language abilities, English, Italian and Spanish, I would be looking at South America. Argentina, Uruguay, perhaps even Chile or Peru. I would save my cash and consider a six months fact finding vacation.

Just a mere suggestion from a former wanderer,

Hepa


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

twostep said:


> MarylandNed said:
> 
> 
> > The degree is not worthless. At least you have one and often that opens doors (e.g. in terms of immigration applications). Students who do a vague degree often don't know what they want to do in life - but they know they need something to get into grad school whenever they finally do decide what they want to do. So you might want to consider a higher level degree - possibly in the US if you can swing it.
> ...


I understand that. I was actually responding to the OP who said that his degree was "insignificant".


----------



## lionlisa (Jun 11, 2010)

frankly, your master degree will help you while they choose who to interview, but, what will make sense in the interview? it's good communication, and well prepared
about salary, you could make a search before you said


----------

